
MIPS Joins RISC-V as Second Open Source Alternative to Arm - CrankyBear
https://www.datacenterknowledge.com/hardware/mips-joins-risc-v-second-open-source-alternative-arm
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18701145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18701145)

